# melatonin?



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Is melatonin safe to take while bfing? I saw a study that moms who have a higher (natural) melatonin level have babes that sleep better and longer. I am going through an extremely stressful time and I think my stress is really affecting DD and I think it's partly the stress hormones in my milk. Her sleep has completely fallen apart, and mine has as a result, leading to MORE stress for me.

I'm wondering if I take a small amount of melatonin if it would help, and if it's safe?


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Here's what www.kellymom.com has to say about it:

"Melatonin appears to be safe for nursing moms in limited amounts (1-3 mg; avoid the extended-release formulation), however no specific information exists on the use of melatonin during breastfeeding. Couples who are trying to conceive a baby and pregnant women should avoid this hormone. "

That's an interesting theory...my brain has a hard time shutting off and it's hard for me to relax and DS isn't that great of a sleeper so I've wondered if there was a connection. Let me know if you end up trying it or if you think it helps!

PS I have a 35 weeker...he's 8 months now!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Thanks - I was too sleepy to bother to look on Kellymom. How lazy is that?!

Congrats on your 35 weeker! 9 months sounds so old to me, but I can't get over that DD is 5 mos already!

I think I may try it, just for a day or two and see if I notice a difference. I figure how could a small amount hurt - since she could be getting more from me naturally?


----------

